# ***OFFICIAL*** Rashad Evans vs. Dan Henderson Thread



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Light heavyweight bout: 205 pounds
*


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Hendo by KO + Win KOTN


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Went with Dentures Dan here. Rashad could easily turn this into a wrastlin match and grind Hendo out since Dan seems to be content head-hunting these days. Still, I feel the old man has it in him to get the ko. Watch Evans be the first guy to knock Henderson out now that I've said that though. So long as they don't circle each other for fifteen minutes it should be a good fight.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Shad via wrassle****.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I think this fight will disappoint.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

It's a 5-round fight. Hendo may gas badly.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

SM33 said:


> I think this fight will disappoint.


This. Shad by more effective wrestlefeck:hug:


----------



## OwnOrBeOwned (Mar 22, 2010)

Rashad could wrestle his way to a decision, but I'm picking Henderson via 2nd round KO.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

I really want Evans to win, but I believe Hendo takes it.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Dan has two and a half rounds in his gas tank at best these days. Rashad will cut that down to about one and a half and grind out a decision.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Why do you think Henderson's gonna knock Rashad out while lots of other strikers failed to do so??


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

osmium said:


> Dan has two and a half rounds in his gas tank at best these days. Rashad will cut that down to about one and a half and grind out a decision.


agreed.

plus, this is an absolute must-win fight for Rashad. If he loses he will probably be cut, or he could move down to MW if he can make the weight.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

The_Senator said:


> Why do you think Henderson's gonna knock Rashad out while lots of other strikers failed to do so??


Probably because Hendo hits way harder than Machida?










That being said I can see Rashad getting the decision. I would never ever count out the H bomb though.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Ape City said:


> Probably because Hendo hits way harder than Machida?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rampage and Thiago Silva hit just as hard


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Rashad is going to be his oldself here.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Ape City said:


> Probably because Hendo hits way harder than Machida?


Assuming his opponent sits still long enough for his geriatric H-Bomb to begin it's take off and cruise through the air for around 3 minutes before connecting.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I'd like to see Hendo win, but I just don't see it. He might have more power than Machida, but does he have the speed to land on Rashad? I don't think he does. Rashad's going to out work him, out-wrestle him, and really test Henderson's cardio. I see no other result but an Evans UD, but would love to see an H-Bomb KO!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I see Rashad taking it as long as he doesn't abandon his takedowns as soon as one doesn't land.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

There's two ways I really see this fight going either Henderson knocks Evans out or Evans grinds out a decision with combination of his striking and wrestling. I'm hoping its the ladder.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

The_Senator said:


> Rampage and Thiago Silva hit just as hard


I think Rashad will win but Rampage rocked Rashad badly and probably should have finished him but decided to wildly flail at air and gas himself instead of being measured and hitting him.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

rebonecrusher said:


> There's two ways I really see this fight going either Henderson knocks Evans out or Evans grinds out a decision with combination of his striking and wrestling. I'm hoping its the ladder.


They're both a bit undersized at LHW nowadays, but they won't be needing a ladder.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm obviously wanting Hendo to win as he's one of my favs, but like others have mentioned if he can't KO Rashad I can't see him winning a decision with his questionable gastank.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I wasn't excited by this match up at all. In fact I forgot all about it and it's only by accident that I'm home in time to see it.

That can only mean one thing ...fight of the year. Rashad by KO


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Holy shit they literally put this on pay per view.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

god Rashad better not play hand slap and eat an H bomb. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Rashad looked so bad in his last fight that I cannot safely say he'll win. But he should stick to his wrestling and wear Dan down.

Henderson's done it all, but it might be time to retire. We'll soon see.


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

dear friends,

play by play please 

Sincerely,

your fellow forumite.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

i like how Goldie making up age stats for the UFC, Jimmo older then Dan.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Lets go my man Shad


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Rashad needs to remember he has never been amazing at any aspect of mma, he is a good boxer with decent head movement, a good wrestler who sets up his shots well. Its always been about how he puts it all together for Rashad and in his last fight he never put anything together.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I love Dan Henderson, always have but that bucket he keeps his back foot in gets bigger and heavier every fight. If Rashad fights well he'll look like he's in the matrix compared to dan.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

WAR Rashad!


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Toxic said:


> god Rashad better not play hand slap and eat an H bomb.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


I hope he does.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I will feel much more confident once I see Rashad shoot in and do it with some commitment.

If your Dan and you saw Rasahds last two fights why not put that left hand out and try playing hand slap then unload with the right, worked well for Lil Nog and Jones.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Rashad is just annoying to watch these days. He has no idea of what he wants to do in the cage anymore and he looks better physically but it's being wasted.

Leaving Jackson's seems to be a problem for this guy.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Good fight so far. Rashad needs to commit to something though


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Rashad has slowly devolved into a pretty terrible fighter.

Henderson by decision.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

damn it Rashad you are done, your a wrestler and at one time you were a good one. Commit to a freaking TD once in a while.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Rashad's corner's opening remarks are exactly the reason why the Blackzillian team is a complete mess. "It's fine, it's fine, no big deal."

That kind of mentality makes for lazy and overconfident fighters who like to pretend that they're amazing at every aspect. They don't challenge their fighters to improve at all.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Rashad had that td set up after he landed that good shot but then half hearted shot no commitment and he won't pull the trigger.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Shad is breaking my heart here. he can still win but come on commit to your tds


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I think Hendo will take this decision at the rate this fight is going, but I'm hoping for a finish!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

even if Rashad isn't landing these TD's its a much better round for him cause he is keeping Dan guessing. He is such a dissapointment though because he could easily be the #2 at LHW I still believe but he is mentally who the hell knows.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Rashad had that td set up after he landed that good shot but then half hearted shot no commitment and he won't pull the trigger.


But isn't that Rashad wrestling in a nutshell? He'll have one really nice set up shot and then he'll blast doubles from 5 foot out for the rest of the round. Every single fight he does this.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm guessing this is what happens when you don't really have the will to fight anymore and are contemplating retirement.

And now Rashad is gassed without doing much of anything.


This is really an abomination of an event.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Thank Christ... only 3 rounds.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I am confused. Why am I watching a good fight I thought those weren't allowed on this PPV?

Why is this fight only 3 rounds?


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

My scoring says 2-0 Hendo. I don't count attempted takedowns as effectiveness for the agressor. Can't say the same thing for judges.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

BWoods said:


> But isn't that Rashad wrestling in a nutshell? He'll have one really nice set up shot and then he'll blast doubles from 5 foot out for the rest of the round. Every single fight he does this.


Don't agree with that....not what I saw from the Rashad that beat Rampage and Thiago Silva.

And Rampage could still fight back then.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Man, I hate it when a round is ending and fighters just stare at each other.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Why are people complaining this fight is not bad at all.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Don't agree with that....not what I saw from the Rashad that beat Rampage and Thiago Silva.
> 
> And Rampage could still fight back then.


the difference IMO is that Rashad shot straight through guys, this one shoots at them. I compare it to when I used to take boxing and the coach would always say if you wanted to hurt somebody you didn't punch them in the face you punched them in the back of the head straight through the face.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Stun Gun said:


> Why are people complaining this fight is not bad at all.


I'm enjoying this fight :hug:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I actually enjoyed the third round. I think Evans might have stolen it.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Stun Gun said:


> Why are people complaining this fight is not bad at all.


Its not that bad because its competitive but that is because they have both declined equally. They have both been so much more in there careers and have given up being well rounded.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Don't agree with that....not what I saw from the Rashad that beat Rampage and Thiago Silva.
> 
> And Rampage could still fight back then.


Wasn't Thiago's back mangled in that fight? He went for surgery like the week after. Then he went crazy with the roids. The Rampage fight I'll give you, everything Rashad did there was picture perfect. Totally exploited Rampage.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Stun Gun said:


> Why are people complaining this fight is not bad at all.


Because it looked like both were gassing in the 2nd. I got worried over what might have been. Luckily, we got a pretty solid last round.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Stun Gun said:


> Why are people complaining this fight is not bad at all.


It was mundane and both guys performed poorly.

Not that the action was terrible or anything...it was mildly competitive but neither guy looked good.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

They sayin it's tough to call? I thought suga took that pretty obviously. Haha split for suga

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Scored it for Hendo but who really gives a shit


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Even Rashad was surprised he won. Bad decision.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> It was mundane and both guys performed poorly.
> 
> Not that the action was terrible or anything...it was mildly competitive but neither guy looked good.


It was a good fight. Neither guy looked like themselves. But Shad looked solid in the last round, he can turn his shit around still


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Its not that bad because its competitive but that is because they have both declined equally. They have both been so much more in there careers and have given up being well rounded.


...

What happened to your stance from the female fight thread?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Henderson needs to retire - it's sad how limited he is as a fighter these days. I remember his grapple-fest with Rampage... he used to have all the tools. We all get old, and it's time to move on. 

Evans needs a desperation drop to 185. I know he just won, but the top dogs at LHW will eat him alive.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Stun Gun said:


> It was a good fight. Neither guy looked like themselves. But Shad looked solid in the last round, he can turn his shit around still


Once he leaves the Blackzilians.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Why is Rashad happy like he won a title? You just beat a 40+ year old man who has one weapon and gasses after a light jog. Nobody won in this fight. Both guys are done, Dan physically and Rashad mentally.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The fight would have been decent from most guys, its just a shame its an example of how far both have fallen. Its frustrating to watch guys that have been well rounded in there careers throw it all away.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Good fight. Hendo needs to hang up the gloves, he's giving his all to the sport. He's one of the greatest fighter this sport has ever had, time to call it


----------



## Roki977 (Jul 13, 2011)

When the fight is that close more atractive fighter wins. Hendo needs to start to talk shit or something. I agree Hendo is done. To long road ahead to get in title picture.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Toxic said:


> The fight would have been decent from most guys, its just a shame its an example of how far both have fallen. Its frustrating to watch guys that have been well rounded in there careers throw it all away.


I don't think Hendo is throwing it all away he is old and not close to the athlete he once was so he would just gas faster if he grappled with guys and Rashad has been broken mentally ever since the Bones fight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

osmium said:


> ...
> 
> What happened to your stance from the female fight thread?


Its knowledge they are capable of so much more that frustrates me, if that was all they had the actual fight wasn't bad.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

osmium said:


> ...
> 
> What happened to your stance from the female fight thread?


Was thinking the same thing...


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Dammit. Now he's gonna stay at 205 .(Rashad)


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

I was just about happy with the fight, great win Rashad  

Hendo's the man who, not too long ago, was on a strong career resurgence. Back to back victories over legends like Fedor and Rua meant that age was nothing but a number for Hendo. I thought he did REALLY well against Machida who I considered to be the worst match up possible for him, and obviously he looked competitive against Rashad, but Rashad's, speed refound hunger and thirst was eventually too much

I don't know what people are complaining about, after the 1st round, Rashad mixed it up really well, specially in that 3rd round. He was almost looking like the Rashad of the old. I do agree with Toxic that he should commit to his takedowns from the offset though. That's about the only thing he did wrong here, otherwise Henderson's the most tenacious 40+ fighter out there. 

Terrific win, and I KNEW he'd come out to KRS One again


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Why was it 3 rounds instead of 5??


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Because I think it was originally only a co-main to main event. 5 rounds would have made the fight very interesting imo, though we would have seen more of a feeling out process.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

BWoods said:


> Why is Rashad happy like he won a title? You just beat a 40+ year old man who has one weapon and gasses after a light jog. Nobody won in this fight. Both guys are done, Dan physically and Rashad mentally.


Yeah, let's pretend like Dan's age is a factor all of the sudden.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

If Dan would have won no one would have said he has one weapon and gasses after a jog.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

hellholming said:


> If Dan would have won no one would have said he has one weapon and gasses after a jog.


The thing is he does not only have one weapon but choses to only use his best weapon as of late, same wth Roy Nelson. Both fighters have other tools at their disposal but choose not to use them. 

Honestly if Country could lose a bit of weight or henderson would gain a bit i would not mind seeing that fight. we would be able to see who has the best one hit ko power. 

It is annoying to see this happen to fighters, it seams to happen allot after a fighter has been in the game a while. same thing to a point happen to my favorite fighter (bj penn) after a while he completly forgot he was good on the ground and only chose to utalize his hands.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Good win for Rashad. I never really wanted to see this fight right now because I knew one had to lose. Rashad would have been on a three fight losing streak and possibly retire, and Henderson would be suffering back to back losses (which he did), and that could make a guy in his 40's contemplate retiring. Fortunately, it ended in a split decision so retirement talk may be held back for now.

So, I hear Rashad Evans is interested in a fight against Glover. It's nice to see he's not looking to dodge anyone. A guy who is looking into retirement probably wouldn't be calling out a contender like Glover who is on a very impressive and long run. That would be a fun fight for sure.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Nick_V03 said:


> So, I hear Rashad Evans is interested in a fight against Glover. It's nice to see he's not looking to dodge anyone


that I would like to see.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Hendo's game plan has become so telegraphed. Jab - Big Right hand, low kick - Bick Right hand.

That is pretty much it. 

Not the greatest fight there's ever been but certainly not the worst. I gave Rashad 2 and 3 with Hendo a clear 1.

Never thought I'd say this but Dan Henderson gained some of my respect with his post fight interview.


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

And just a year ago Hendo was the #1 guy to face jones.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

mo25 said:


> And just a year ago Hendo was the #1 guy to face jones.


Lets be serious. The reason he was the number one contender was because jones hhad already beat machida, rashad, bader, shogun, and rampage. Thats everyone in the top 5 at that point. Now glover and gusta are in the top 5 or so and are intriguing fights. People like to complain about vitor and chael but who else would there be for jones if he didn't fight them? Vitor was a huge win and people don't realize it. Another ex champ on jones resume. Hendo wouldve been a great win for his resume also but chael was also important because of TUF. No one better to go on tv with than chael, deserving or not. Infact hendo and tito (?) Are the only ex champs that jones has not beat that are active in the lhw division. Hmmmmm jacre vs jones actually sounds really fun


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Killz said:


> Hendo's game plan has become so telegraphed. Jab - Big Right hand, low kick - Bick Right hand.


People keep saying how predictable Hendo has become. Which may be true. But then what does that say about Machida and Rashad? 1 is the 2nd best LHW. The other was just a top 3 for years. Yet they could only win split decisions over a one-dimensional, predictable, 42 year old? 

What does that say about them? LHW must suck ass right now.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> People keep saying how predictable Hendo has become. Which may be true. But then what does that say about Machida and Rashad? 1 is the 2nd best LHW. The other was just a top 3 for years. Yet they could only win split decisions over a one-dimensional, predictable, 42 year old?
> 
> What does that say about them? LHW must suck ass right now.


Hendo is just a tough fight for anyone that's not jones or silva. Hard to take down, nevered been ko'd, and could end your night at any time. And because of that you have to play safe... or you can do what shogun did and get a FOTY


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> Lets be serious. The reason he was the number one contender was because jones hhad already beat machida, rashad, bader, shogun, and rampage.


Still, Hendo had KO'd Feijao, Fedor and decimated Shogun before he's gas tank failed but still managed to win. He was by any means deserving. 



Sent from my GT-S5660 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Still, Hendo had KO'd Feijao, Fedor and decimated Shogun before he's gas tank failed but still managed to win. He was by any means deserving.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using VerticalSports.Com App


I agree. He definitely wasn't underserving. It's much harder to rank wins in different promotions though. We just saw feijao lose, Fedor was at HW and as much as a fan boy i am of fedor we never saw him face stiff competition after strikeforce until he dropped 3 in a row. The shogun fight, while AMAZING, could have gone either way imo. I don't think he was the clear number 1 contender but more of a "ok he's the only person who we can say actually deserves it" number 1 contender.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hendo clearly deserved a shot. More so than Sonnen, Belfort, or even Gustaf now.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> People keep saying how predictable Hendo has become. Which may be true. But then what does that say about Machida and Rashad? 1 is the 2nd best LHW. The other was just a top 3 for years. Yet they could only win split decisions over a one-dimensional, predictable, 42 year old?
> 
> What does that say about them? LHW must suck ass right now.


Bad stylistic matchups for Hendo. Both are very good at using footwork to avoid the big shot and can pick their way to decisions.

Dont get me wrong, Hendo is very dangerous and can knock anyone out with that big right but when that is your only game plan, every single time, then when you come up against guys who are faster and can get in and out quicker, it's always going to be difficult to land it.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Hendo clearly deserved a shot. More so than Sonnen, Belfort, or even Gustaf now.


More than gusta? Hahahahaha no.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I agree those were bad matchups for him. And don't understand the match-making. Not hard to make a guaranteed fun fight involving Hendo. Yet they fail and they fail. 

Just a shame that the #2 LHW in the world in Machida could only win a crappy split vs. a 42 year old, one-dimensional, slow fighter. Sad that the 2nd best in the world and quickest in the division did so little that one judge gave it to Hendo. Machida and Rashad should have at least CRUISED to decision wins over a 42 year old. When they cannot, that is telling on how mediocre the LHW division has become. 

Tex and Gustaf would have won dominating decisions. Tex may have sub'd Hendo.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> More than gusta? Hahahahaha no.


Gustaf beat 1 ranked guy in a dec. Hendo in 3 rounds of work dominated Shogun more than Gustaf did. 

Gustaf's 3 best wins: 1 ranked guy.
1. Shogun by dec.
2. Thiago Silva by dec.
3. Te Huna by choke.

Hendo's 3 best: I think all 3 were ranked at the time
1. Shogun FOTY, had Shogun hurt in all first 3 rounds.
2. Fedor by KO (first and only to ever put him out)
3. Feijao by KO

Gustaf is deserving. But is my claim really that crazy?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah Gustaf hasn't exactly beaten the who's who of that division. Impressive yes, but lets not act like he is just beating everyone at the top.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Dan is getting too slow and too telegraphed....needs to slow down for a year and come back for a retirement fight


----------

